# Photography and Design



## sarahgourdie (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, and I just wanted to introduce my design website, I create a lot of great stuff for photographers. I have announcement templates, 3x3 mini albums, and a huge set of Holiday cards. You can check it out at http://sarahgourdiedesigns.blogspot.com.


----------

